# Who wants to race 1/32 in ohio?



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

we are putting in a 45ft 1/32 scale track in the store for customers to try out the sport but,we are also considering useing it for RACES for anyone who wants to start a race club of 5-10 guys to race on it one time a month while mixing in racing on other tracks .let me know what u think.


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

To make it work you will have to stock atleast Scalextric, Slot.it, SCX NASCARS, and NInco GT cars, not just a few race sets. You will also need a good timing and scoring system such as Trackmate, or DS. The Track should also be four lanes. If you do these things and run a good race schedule, the track will be an asset fot the shop, helping with the bottom line.

Good Luck! :thumbsup:


----------

